# Visiting Greece (Military duty)?



## nikos2404 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am planning to go to Greece for a week. I am a Greek citizen but lived all my life abroad. I have a document that says I am a permanent resident abroad. I also just renewed my Greek passport (so that means the Greek army knows I reside abroad). Can I go to GR w/out being drafted to the military?


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

nikos2404 said:


> I am planning to go to Greece for a week. I am a Greek citizen but lived all my life abroad. I have a document that says I am a permanent resident abroad. I also just renewed my Greek passport (so that means the Greek army knows I reside abroad). Can I go to GR w/out being drafted to the military?




Typically you would not be able to get a Greek passport without an exemption from the military,
You are allowed 6 months within a given year in Greece without issue 

You should have an exemption letter from the military I would suggest having a copy with you


----------

